# Trillian is Here..



## Vision (Oct 26, 2009)

34GB.. :shock: :D 

http://www.spectrasonics.net/instruments/trilian.php


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 26, 2009)

Is that the core library size or the RAM spec? :shock: 

It looks fabulous - really looking forward to seeing the video demos. But shame I don't see Spectrasonics following in their competitors footsteps by making their engines more efficient...


----------



## Vision (Oct 26, 2009)

That's the Lib size. 



> But shame I don't see Spectrasonics following in their competitors footsteps by making their engines more efficient...


 

That's new to me.. Spectrasonics is usually on point with engine efficiency. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmmm.... 4GB of RAM just for the bass? Don't get me wrong, I love Spectrasonics, but I'd use them a helluva lot more in my projects if they were a little more lean and mean on CPU and RAM. Kontakt and Play are both much more efficient than they were a few months ago, don't see any reason why STEAM can't be as well.

Anyway, don't want to hijack a thread before it starts, and Trillian does look nice! I never played with the original Bass Legends stuff, but the names Abraham Laboriel and Marcus Miller make me go weak at the knees - would love to hear those patches even if they are old news!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 26, 2009)

All patches have 'Lite' versions. Just one button click away.  8)


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 26, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Oct 26 said:


> Hmmm.... 4GB of RAM just for the bass? Don't get me wrong, I love Spectrasonics, but I'd use them a helluva lot more in my projects if they were a little more lean and mean on CPU and RAM. Kontakt and Play are both much more efficient than they were a few months ago, don't see any reason why STEAM can't be as well.
> 
> Anyway, don't want to hijack a thread before it starts, and Trillian does look nice! I never played with the original Bass Legends stuff, but the names Abraham Laboriel and Marcus Miller make me go weak at the knees - would love to hear those patches even if they are old news!




I had the Bass legends disc. broke it. Always missed it. It's great to have it back. And as Ned says-the lite stuff works great in Trilogy so no doubt Trillian will be just fine. 

I like the thought of a 4gb Acoustic bass from the hands of Eric Persing.


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 26, 2009)

Vision @ Mon Oct 26 said:


> Hmm.. It won't accept my password. Is there a problem with the site? Tried other libraries to see if I was registered (which I am). Said my e-mail and password doesn't exist??



You didn't read my post then


----------



## dinerdog (Oct 26, 2009)

Vision - I think you might need to re-sign in and create a new account ( I did, even though everything has been registered for years). Eric said they were going to a new system to make it easier to get updates etc... So create a new account (just use the same email you always have) and re-register all your stuff with the serials inside the manuals (so it's in the new system) and it'll show up. Then when you go to buy Trilian, select 'upgrade' and it should say that your upgrade is free. All you'll be charged is shipping.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 26, 2009)

That $0 upgrade really pisses me off. How do these developers think they can get away with these unreasonable prices??


----------



## Vision (Oct 26, 2009)

> You didn't read my post then



They way you worded it, I thought it was a personal issue. Ok that's cool, I'll re-register.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 26, 2009)

I had to re-register as well.


----------



## cc64 (Oct 26, 2009)

Re-registering.

Maybe it has something to do with the new Copy Protection Scheme Eric was mentioning in the Dongle Thread a few days ago?

best,

Claude


----------



## Jan16 (Oct 27, 2009)

NYC Composer @ Mon Oct 26 said:


> That $0 upgrade really pisses me off. How do these developers think they can get away with these unreasonable prices??


Yeah, Spectrasonics is one of my favorite companies: a very fair and generous policy, and an unbeatable price/quality ratio. 
Just check out what you have to pay for a Spectrasonics license vs. what you'd have to pay for a competing product.


----------



## Raindog (Oct 27, 2009)

It seems everyone has to reregister (which is painless). Once I put in my Trilogy serial number the system automatically realised that it was an old Mac version which makes me eligible for the free upgrad  
Totally painless (besides a 30$ fee for sending the DVDs to germany which is pretty reasonable).

So all Mac users: Reregister with your Trilogy SN and then press the upgrade button. Nothing else to do (besides pay the costs for shipping). Really Spectrasonic´s-like. Can´t wait for the upgrade (heard a preliminary version at the Musikmesse which was plain wonderful)
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## rJames (Oct 27, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Oct 27 said:


> It does stream already. :wink:



Does it really? Is there a way to reconfigure the streaming specs to make Omni and now Trillian less RAM hungry?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 27, 2009)

rJames @ 27/10/2009 said:


> Does it really? Is there a way to reconfigure the streaming specs to make Omni and now Trillian less RAM hungry?



Don't forget the ever useful 'Lite Version' button for each patch, at the bottom of the browser.

Also, see here:

http://support.spectrasonics.net/viewtopic.php?t=222


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 27, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Oct 27 said:


> It does stream already. :wink:



Ah does it? I misread a post saying a single bass needs 4 gb of ram, i guess that was the size of the samples then. 4 gb for a bass sounds quite promising indeed! :- ) must be like 400 -500 megs with some cool steaming settings.

/\~O


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm using VE-Pro. The biggest I've loaded at this point is the 2.3Gb stand-up 2, and in my Mac's activity monitor, it shows VE-Pro as using 1.03Gb real memory, and 2.02Gb virtual memory.


----------



## Markus S (Oct 27, 2009)

Fantastic - just ordered. Rock on Spectrasonics!


----------



## timkiel (Oct 27, 2009)

I've ordered it but I do wish they'd post some demos or videos up just to tide me over while I wait for UPS...

Then again if Ned or Hans have been using the demo are you allowed to post some of your own "unofficial" demos?

TIA

Tim


----------



## zvenx (Oct 27, 2009)

ordered it yesterday afternoon and got my ups notification this am.
rsp


----------



## kotori (Oct 27, 2009)

rJames @ Tue Oct 27 said:


> Omni is set to default streaming at 60Kb per sample. (5 times larger than Kontakt)



60kb is the Kontakt default though.


----------



## rJames (Oct 27, 2009)

The footprint size seems to be 300M with nothing loaded. Love Spectrasonics sounds but this is bad.

Loaded one patch that says its 21.4 M. Logic is up to 1,012 M of RAM use.

I think something is wrong.

Switched out my first load for another of equal size and Logic is now at 545 M.

Switched that one out for a patch that is 395M and Logic is now at 728M.

It says that streaming is ON and preload is default at 25000 samples. (25K)

I think maybe this is why Noiseboyuk was hoping that Spectrasonics would make their engine a little more efficient. (me too)

Darn. I too was hoping for something that I could use with other instruments.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Oct 27, 2009)

i am using Trilian and Omnisphere in VSL Ensemble Pro and it works like a charme. Full 4 GB for all the Synth and bass sounds i ever need in one tune.


----------



## rJames (Oct 27, 2009)

4G for just synth and basses? 

Are you sure you haven't loaded up 2 full orchestras?

I can get a full orchestra with lots of extra percussion and a extra string section to double the first strings (to double all the strings Vio1, Vio2, Vla, Cello, BAsses) using only 2G.

What kind of a superhuman computer do you have over there Hans?

We mortals need the orchestra and all our synths and basses loaded onto one comp.

Is the Trillian footprint 300M on a PC as well?


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Oct 28, 2009)

thats just the upper limit i could use with 32 bit.
I have yet to hit that ceiling.
My computer is a Macpro 8 core with 10 GB of ram. Before VSL Ensemble pro about 6 of those 10 GB were sitting idle. Finally i get a chance to use them!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 28, 2009)

rJames @ Tue Oct 27 said:


> I think maybe this is why Noiseboyuk was hoping that Spectrasonics would make their engine a little more efficient.



Yeah, that's the one! Your experience looks incredibly similar to mine on a 4GB 32 bit PC. My guess is that under the hood, Trillian and Omnisphere are very similar indeed, and there's just some interface differences really (oh yeah, and the soundsources!)

It's a colossol barrier from actually using the thing. I must confess I've not used Omnisphere nearly as much as I thought I would in practice - if I need a synth sound on a remotely busy project I just groan at the thought of opening the thing, so end up defaulting to Kore Player or even one of Kontakt's own (just cos Kontakt is almost always already open).

I'm curious that no-one seems to have picked up on the reference to Omnisphere 1.1 in the info about Trillian. Anyone know when this is out? Or what's in it? Am hoping against hope that it will reduce Omni and Trillian's respective footprints, but I'd have thought they'd have timed the releases together if that were the case.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 28, 2009)

I think EP is an example of what all VSTi's should be like.
You have the choices to use lite versions, but isn't it nice to start on the top shelf and work your way down.?
I wish there were more developers like him.
VSTi's and FX that are lite on CPU and RAM are also lite on price, and that usually equates to genericism.
Be glad such a champ is in our corner.
I just wish someday I could use these in a live venue, but having them for recording is good enough for now.
Perhaps after Snow Leopard XVII and dual Octo CPU's.... /\~O


----------



## rJames (Oct 28, 2009)

Chimuelo and Hans, you are missing the point entirely. (as is the guy in Spectrasonics tech support BTW)

You will not get an argument here about Eric as a developer. I want to nominate him for Time's Man of the Year because he gives us the most useable sounds AND does not put greed ahead his personal values. I got Trillian for free which is over-the-top on "fairness."

But the fact remains that a patch that is 300M and is loaded using "streaming" should not register as 300M. This is my point.

A 21M patch should not load in 21M to RAM. A 102M patch should not load 102M to RAM. I guess 3 examples is enough.

And although the STEAM based products give us an amazing amount of Fx (I'd say much more than Kontakt) a 300M footprint is excessive. Are we sure that it is not just a technical issue? Has anyone really pressed the issue?


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 28, 2009)

Trillian has landed at my door! Man, that was fast. I'll check out the footprint tonight.


----------



## spectrum (Oct 28, 2009)

Demo Videos are posted! 

http://www.spectrasonics.net/instruments/trilian_videos.php (http://www.spectrasonics.net/instrument ... videos.php)

Enjoy!


----------



## Ranietz (Oct 28, 2009)

Couldn't you have waited a bit longer before you announced the videos. Let me finish the download first!


----------



## MacQ (Oct 28, 2009)

Killer videos and sound Eric ... amazing stuff.

~Stu


----------



## John DeBorde (Oct 28, 2009)

rJames @ Wed Oct 28 said:


> Chimuelo and Hans, you are missing the point entirely. (as is the guy in Spectrasonics tech support BTW)
> 
> You will not get an argument here about Eric as a developer. I want to nominate him for Time's Man of the Year because he gives us the most useable sounds AND does not put greed ahead his personal values. I got Trillian for free which is over-the-top on "fairness."
> 
> ...



HUGE fan of Eric here. AND I really dig Omnisphere. Just wish I could really use it as much as I'd like w/o those running out of memory errors. Maybe it's not really S-nics fault and it's due to RAM limitations, but for me it maxes out faster than anything else that I use regularly, so that's a shame.

Would love to be able to go nuts with it, and hope I can do the same with Trillan. And very generous upgrade pricing there Eric. Very much appreciated!

-john


----------



## Ranietz (Oct 28, 2009)

Just watched the videos. Amazing stuff as always. A couple of questions to Eric (or anyone else who knows the answer)

1. Are the midi learn on the knobs on the main page global? I mean, if I midi learn the leftmost knob and then change patch, do I have to midi learn it again?

2. Will the new main page in Trilian be implemented into Omnisphere?


----------



## rJames (Oct 28, 2009)

Update. Yesterday, I checked for updates as soon as I loaded Trillian because I remember that there was already an update to Omni very quickly. There was no update available.

Today (maybe yesterday sometime) there is an update available.

Footprint is still large (250M instead of 300M) but streaming seems to be working now. I just loaded a 600M patch and the RAM use went up 200M. Still not terribly efficient since we are only loading in 25K per sample. But better.

Eric, if you wonder why I always post my troubleS here at VI, it is because I get answers here. While tech support was much, much, much quicker (than previous attempts at it); I'm not sure the support guy even read my entire email.

LOVE THE PRODUCTS, CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT THEM, WISH THEY WERE MORE EFFICIENT!

Too bad the footprint isn't smaller. Maybe if the patch loaded only the Fx plugs that it needed... I assume the footprint is so large because we have so much program and support RAM areas to cordon off.


----------



## rJames (Oct 28, 2009)

BTW Spectrasonics technical people, two things. The streaming in Omnisphere doesn't seem to be working very well.

I never even knew it existed until Ned pointed it out in this thread. Now that I have been testing Trillian, I decided to look at Omni.

Logic starts at about 158M. Load Omni and RAM use goes to 415M. About 250M, same as Trillian is after update.

Load Backwards Studio Piano (188.8M as stated in info) Logic is at 550M. So about 135M used for a patch that is 188. 

EDIT/ This was a Omni's default preLoad of 59,896. /EDIT

Now I'm changing PreLoad size to 25,000Kb (like Trillian default). Then I'll remove Omni and quit Logic and open again.

Same footprint size...Logic reads 415 after instantiating Omni. Load Backwards Studio Piano and RAM is at 524M. So, by halving the Preload size only a gain of 25M on a patch that is 188M in a total load situation.

Shouldn't using double the amount of preload also double the size of the RAM load?

10 samples at 25,000 each is a preload of 250,000Kb

10 samples at 50,000 each is a preload of 500,000Kb

The ratio stays the same regardless of how many notes and velocities you have sampled. 2 to 1.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 28, 2009)

Just watched the demos. It's so predictable... everything sounds fantastic! Incredibly life-like and detailed. And lovely to hear some Marcus Miller at the end of the electric demo.

Well, it'll go on my wish list, but probably not too near the top, mostly because of how hungry it is. Still, at least if you have Omnisphere in a project, you don't NEED to load Trilian as well, which might save a bit of resources.

Congrats to the Spectrasonic folks for another great-sounding VI. Incidentally, still no-one has picked up on Omnisphere 1.1 - any ideas at all, anyone?!


----------



## Justus (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats Eric and team!!

Just watched the new videos and I think I have a new item on my wishlist.
I purchased Omnisphere a few weeks ago but I definately have to get Trillian in the (near?) future.
Love the sound and the interface and the images and patch names give a new dimension to a virtual instrument. For 299$ it seems to be a no-brainer...

I would like to see the new main page in Omnisphere. Any plans for this?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 28, 2009)

Same story here.

Love Omnisphere, but it is such a hog!
Time for a new computer I guess.

Trillian looks impressive. Another home run!

Eric you ought to have a vacation now!


----------



## Vision (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't go on vacation just yet Eric! We need a spectrasoncs "Orchestrus" plug-in.  

Seriously though.. do you guys have any plans for Strings Eric? I can imagine STEAM running... Omg.. I just woke up from fainting.


----------



## Vision (Oct 28, 2009)

Btw.. Congratulations to the Spectrasonics team again. You guys never fail to release innovate quality products. I didn't know how much I needed great bass sounds until I sat down to watch your videos. o-[][]-o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 28, 2009)

Eric NEEDS to go on vacation, or else there won't be any new Spectrasonics products in the future :D 

I'm sure the man is a work-aholic and based on what I saw in the videos, the pressure and weight of putting out great products back to back is taking its toll.

Time for a time out dude! o-[][]-o


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2009)

Hans Scheffler @ Tue Oct 27 said:


> i am using Trilian and Omnisphere in VSL Ensemble Pro and it works like a charme. Full 4 GB for all the Synth and bass sounds i ever need in one tune.



Thanks, that's very helpful. 

Question : When using VE Pro on your host computer, are you opening VEP as a plug-in in your DAW ? or is it running as a standalone instance in the host (outside your DAW), in which case, you would need to route the audio back into your DAW. 

Just a bit of explanation would be appreciated, (I don't have VEP yet, but have been looking into using it). 

The new Trillian videos are great ! (The videos on 'Vimeo' sounds and looks so much better than Youtube, Vimeo is a great site for developers to showcase their software instruments). 

And .... Congratulations to Spectrasonics for the Trillian release.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 29, 2009)

I watched the videos, too and I'm highly impressed.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 29, 2009)

me too.....

rsp


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 29, 2009)

Here are a few cues featuring Trilian. I recommend not playing them on laptop speakers :wink: :

http://nedfx.com/vicontrol/The_Grilling.mp3 (The Grilling), Upright

http://nedfx.com/vicontrol/Follow_Me.mp3 (Follow Me), P-Bass and Stick

http://nedfx.com/vicontrol/Fun_In_The_Pit.mp3 (Fun in the Pit), Hardcore Fingered


----------



## futur2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Oct 29 said:


> Here are a few cues featuring Trilian. I recommend not playing them on laptop speakers :wink: :



sounds great. the upright is fantastic! =o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 29, 2009)

So true, but don't forget: there's TWO of them! >8o =o =o o-[][]-o


----------



## madbulk (Oct 29, 2009)

midphase @ Thu Oct 29 said:


> I got Trillian in the mail (thank you Eric and co.)
> 
> Is it weird that I don't want to know anything about it and want to be completely surprised? I don't want to watch the videos, or read any more online info. I have a very general idea of some of the improvements, but aside from that I'm going to install it and just discover the instrument, I think it'll be more fun that way!



I'm just beginning to watch the videos now. This is pretty fun too, I gotta say. Holy smoke, this thing sounds good.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Oct 29, 2009)

i am using VSL Ensemble Pro as a plugin in Logic. Thats the beauty behind it-all my settings are saved with the Logic song.
Totally transparent-you woouldnt even know that you are using an extra host.
its simply brilliant.
o-[][]-o


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Oct 29, 2009)

timkiel @ Tue Oct 27 said:


> I've ordered it but I do wish they'd post some demos or videos up just to tide me over while I wait for UPS...
> 
> Then again if Ned or Hans have been using the demo are you allowed to post some of your own "unofficial" demos?
> 
> ...


my pleasure
I posted a bunch of Trilian demosongs on my vimeopage 
shows a tiny bit of the variety you get with the package 
http://www.vimeo.com/album/140345


----------



## Jack Weaver (Oct 29, 2009)

Hans,


Are you using the 32-bit or the 64-bit version of VE Pro as your host?


Thanks.

.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Oct 29, 2009)

sofar i am using the 32 bit version because i am not yet on Snow Leopard.
Once i updated to that i should be able to finally use all of the 10 GB in my MAcpro
Halleluja-who would have thought.........


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 29, 2009)

Hans Scheffler @ Thu Oct 29 said:


> i am using VSL Ensemble Pro as a plugin in Logic. Thats the beauty behind it-all my settings are saved with the Logic song.
> Totally transparent-you woouldnt even know that you are using an extra host.
> its simply brilliant.
> o-[][]-o



Thanks for the feedback.

By the way, regarding 32-bit vs 64-bit VEPro, I might be wrong, but I was under the impression that you can run 'VE Pro' 64-bit version, in both Leopard, and Snow-Leopard.


----------



## re-peat (Oct 30, 2009)

I might be wrong, but judging from the (very impressive) videos and Hans' demos, it sounds like there's again a huge amount low and sub-low end in the Trillian sounds. Only to be expected of course, with Trillian being a bass instrument, but one of the major problems many people (including me) had with Trilogy was this very same phenomenon: so much low end that the instruments can become pretty difficult to integrate nicely in a mix. And the problem was (and maybe still is?) particularly worrying because it's incredibly difficult to EQ the Trilogy acoustic bass in order to remove some of that boomy low end, without damaging the otherwise fine sound ...
Having said that, Trillian sure sounds like a phenomenal piece of software.

_


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Oct 30, 2009)

i havent used Trilogy in a while but i dont have a problem with boominess in Trilian.
Maybe there is a buildup of lowend in my demos because i am always using more than one bass sound in my demos. Should be no problem in a regular setup where only one bass is being used.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 30, 2009)

Will the upgrade be available forwever? I would like to upgrade at some point, but really don't need it now.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Oct 30, 2009)

Believe me-you need it NOW!


----------



## bryla (Oct 30, 2009)

Just ordered mine today... No one in Scandinavia has it yet, so I guess it'll take some time

Fantastic videos, Eric!


----------



## JFB (Oct 30, 2009)

RE: The Boominess

There is no more boominess problem. There were two reasons why I quit using Trilogy (besides being unusable on Intel) - Boominess (I just couldn't find the "knob" to make it go away) and that the pluck of the fingering was so in-articulate.

Trilian basses are full, rich, full of pluck and ridiculously easy to play. Half and whole-step trills behave as I would expect. No weird samples poking through. Comprehensive and stupidly easy and effective tone controls. And for those of us where keyboard is our main instrument, load up the Chapman Stick Full Range and experience a truly beautiful experience.

I was one of the pissed-off-at-Spectrasonics over Trilogy. Given I got this thing FOR FREE...well - 

Spectrasonics and I have xoxo'd and made up.


----------



## spectrum (Oct 30, 2009)

JFB @ Fri Oct 30 said:


> I was one of the pissed-off-at-Spectrasonics over Trilogy. Given I got this thing FOR FREE...well -
> 
> Spectrasonics and I have xoxo'd and made up.


Ha! :lol: 

We've worked really hard to here to make that situation right, so that's really gratifying to hear. 

Awesome. 8)


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 30, 2009)

Eric... Will the upgrade be available for a while?


----------



## spectrum (Oct 30, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Fri Oct 30 said:


> Eric... Will the upgrade be available for a while?


For you....sure.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 30, 2009)

spectrum @ Fri Oct 30 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Fri Oct 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Eric... Will the upgrade be available for a while?
> ...



God bless you


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 30, 2009)

My copy has been stuck in East Midlands Airport longer than in any other place on the way to me in Scotland. So near yet so far!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 30, 2009)

So you're bassically (sic) saying that it's not here... but there?


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 30, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Oct 30 said:


> So you're bassically (sic) saying that it's not here... but there?



rub it in! .......why don't you :(


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Oct 30, 2009)

well while we are at it
its definetly HERE!!!!


----------



## bryla (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 30, 2009)

PHILADELPHIA, PA, US 29/10/2009 8:41 DEPARTURE SCAN
29/10/2009 6:46 ARRIVAL SCAN
LOUISVILLE, KY, US 29/10/2009 5:15 DEPARTURE SCAN
LOUISVILLE, KY, US 28/10/2009 12:44 ARRIVAL SCAN
LAS VEGAS, NV, US 

A trilogy of cities then it gets stuck


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Oct 30, 2009)

i feel your pain
the last beta DVDs got stuck in customs for a couple of days. I was really gettin desparate!
But dont despair-happiness is on the way.


----------



## metrognome (Nov 5, 2009)

Anyone had problems with the registering process?

I just tried to register my copy of Trilian. First of all my user account on the Spectrasonics site seems to be lost. Second, when I make a new account and try to re-register my previous Spectrasonics Instruments (Stylus RMX and Omnisphere) it will not recognize my serial numbers. Furthermore when I try to paste my challenge code for Trilian I only get an »invalide challenge code« error message and not a functioning response code....

So now I'm basically stuck with two lost licenses for Stylus RMX and Omnisphere and a non-working copy of Trilian. And no reply from the support staff at Spectrasonics. This is really a bad user experience! :(


----------



## midphase (Nov 5, 2009)

It's been nothing but smooth sailing on my end. I think if you contact Spectra's support they'll get back to you fairly quickly and help you sort everything out.


----------



## metrognome (Nov 5, 2009)

I hope so! Right now I'm just worried about losing the licenses for all my Spectrasonics Products. It's relatively expensive software! At least for me....

As it seems right now I'm not able to update Omnisphere and Stylus RMX either because my new user account will not recognize my existing licenses!... >8o


----------



## midphase (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't think you have anything to worry about whatsoever...but if you prefer to panic because you like the feel of it, go right ahead.


----------



## metrognome (Nov 5, 2009)

No, I don't want to panic... I just want things to work smoothly.. and when it doesn't I prefer that the responsible party would fix the problem... :|

Update: Trilian problem solved! Seems like it added some extra symbols when I did the copy and paste trick!

As for my user account problem I guess it's due to the same problem. But I still need Spectrasonics to fix that, because I can't edit my name in the account info myself...

Anyway, the fretless basses are so great.... :D


----------



## spectrum (Nov 5, 2009)

metrognome @ Thu Nov 05 said:


> I hope so! Right now I'm just worried about losing the licenses for all my Spectrasonics Products. It's relatively expensive software! At least for me....
> 
> As it seems right now I'm not able to update Omnisphere and Stylus RMX either because my new user account will not recognize my existing licenses!... >8o


No worries. Read this page:

http://auth.spectrasonics.net/useracct/updates.php

There is a brand new and much improved User Account system. ALL existing users have to create a NEW user account first. It's very simple to do and the benefits are many.

If you have trouble, watch the video link on that page....it will explain the whole thing and take you through the process step by step.

If your account doesn't recognize previous serials that you've authorized in the past, then you may have done the authorization under a slightly different name. We can fix that for you of course.


----------



## metrognome (Nov 5, 2009)

spectrum @ Thu Nov 05 said:


> If your account doesn't recognize previous serials that you've authorized in the past, then you may have done the authorization under a slightly different name. We can fix that for you of course.



Thank you! I have solved the Trilian authorization problem and I guess you might be right about my account registration problem. I have send your support staff an email regarding this matter... 

In the meantime I will enjoy the chapman stick...

For inspiration regarding this fantastic instrument: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTRD9sWc ... nel&fmt=18 :D


----------



## ozmorphasis (Nov 5, 2009)

There are so many different ways to play a stick. Can't generalize from the demo video, which goes for the more ethereal arpeggio aspect of the instrument. You can be totally funky and groove oriented on the thing as well, since it is essentially a slapping/tapping technique.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 5, 2009)

ozmorphasis @ Thu Nov 05 said:


> There are so many different ways to play a stick. Can't generalize from the demo video, which goes for the more ethereal arpeggio aspect of the instrument. You can be totally funky and groove oriented on the thing as well, since it is essentially a slapping/tapping technique.



Ah, gotya - so in other words a slapped Stick sounds totally different (as I suppose it would!) Would be intrigued to hear a slap Stick demo taster if one exists anywhere... gawd knows where I'd use one, but I've always loved that sound!

From memory, isn't this what Nick Beggs from the legendary Kajagoogoo used to play as well?!

Sigh... I just know I'm gonna have to bite the bullet with Windows 7 64 bit and a crate load of RAM at some point....


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Nov 5, 2009)

I used the stick in Trilian in several of my clips. Not on par with Tony Levin mind you but shows some of the variety of what can be achieved with it.
The basic sound definetly covers a wide range from downright funky to dreamy.
http://www.vimeo.com/7334355
http://www.vimeo.com/7390690
http://www.vimeo.com/7334560


----------



## Arceo (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,
I already posted this question in another Trillian thread but it got unanswered so far. So I try to post it here and, if double posting breaks any of this forum's rules please feel free to remove it.

Anyway, here is the topic:

I'm talking about slides up and down from one note to another. Surprised

I know that in "LIVE MODE" holding down the "SLIDE UP" keyswitch when I play F1 I get a F1 note that immediately slides up until note off. Mr. Green

But what if I need to play a F1 note for 2 seconds and then slide up to A1 without repeating the F1 note? Just like a bass player that, after playing a note and holding the note for some time, moves up his finger along the frets to the desired position of the new note, without fingering or picking again the string... Idea

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
Arceo


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Nov 6, 2009)

anyone using it in Bidule on a slave pc? Having a few issues - Spectrasonics tech support kindly looking into it for me but just wondered if anyone else getting stuck notes or if it's just me...

Sounds amazing though - I never realised bass could have so much detail.

Be prepared for a huge install - took me nearly a full day!

Ian


----------



## ChrisAxia (Nov 6, 2009)

Ian Livingstone @ Fri Nov 06 said:


> anyone using it in Bidule on a slave pc? Having a few issues - Spectrasonics tech support kindly looking into it for me but just wondered if anyone else getting stuck notes or if it's just me...
> 
> Sounds amazing though - I never realised bass could have so much detail.
> 
> ...




Nearly a day? You need a faster computer Ian! It only took a few hours on my Mac Pro, hehehe!!

Eric, when can we expect the update for the original Trilogy synth bass patches? I desperately need them. Thanks.

~Chris


----------



## tokyojoe (Nov 6, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what sound menus I should see once Trillian is installed? I see Acoustic, Electric and the DEMO synth banks. Where are the synth patches? Btw, I did install the lastest updates.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 6, 2009)

Ian, it took me 45 minutes to install. I'm using a Mac Pro.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 6, 2009)

tokyojoe @ 6/11/2009 said:


> Can anyone tell me what sound menus I should see once Trillian is installed? I see Acoustic, Electric and the DEMO synth banks. Where are the synth patches? Btw, I did install the lastest updates.



Many, many synth patches are coming next month. It'll be a free update.


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Nov 6, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Nov 06 said:


> Ian, it took me 45 minutes to install. I'm using a Mac Pro.



yeah I think my external DVD drive in the studio is running in USB1 mode - doh!
Damn those cat5 to usb extensions

Sorted my bidule problem btw by installing new version of bidule

Ian


----------



## spectrum (Nov 7, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Nov 06 said:


> tokyojoe @ 6/11/2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me what sound menus I should see once Trillian is installed? I see Acoustic, Electric and the DEMO synth banks. Where are the synth patches? Btw, I did install the lastest updates.
> ...


Correction:

The new library of hundreds of NEW Trilian synth bass patches that will be available this coming week. 

It's the recreated Trilogy Synth patches that will be available next month.

The new ones are quite groovy.


----------



## bryla (Nov 7, 2009)

Eric, I have been told the Omnisphere integration is not ready: is that true?

btw: My installation didn't work, said something about contacting the manufacturer with a script error, so I did it all by manual drag and drop


----------



## spectrum (Nov 7, 2009)

Omnisphere update with Trilian integration is coming very soon....this coming week. 

If you are having any trouble installing, contact tech support or check the Support Knowledgebase for help:

http://support.spectrasonics.net/


----------



## spectrum (Nov 7, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Nov 05 said:


> Ah, gotya - so in other words a slapped Stick sounds totally different (as I suppose it would!) Would be intrigued to hear a slap Stick demo taster if one exists anywhere... gawd knows where I'd use one, but I've always loved that sound!


A Stick is mainly tapped. But yes, you can definitely get the Tony Levin vibe going by just playing lower and heavier.



> Sigh... I just know I'm gonna have to bite the bullet with Windows 7 64 bit and a crate load of RAM at some point....


It's a good idea, but in the meantime, you can totally use anything in Trilian with the handy memory management features.

It's really easy to control what you load, like less round-robins, legatos, fewer dynamics, less heavy keymapping, certain ranges, etc....you do it all with a simple "Lite Version" button in the browser that's already setup to load a much smaller footprint of the sound and you can customize it to load exactly what you'd like....even just the samples needed for the key of your piece of music or train it for just the specific notes that you want to play.

So it's very flexible for working with a wide variety of systems, not just the latest high-powered ones.

It's better to start with a lot of detail in the samples and then be able to have the software cut it down to what you need...since it's impossible to go the other way.


----------



## mf (Nov 7, 2009)

spectrum @ Sat Nov 07 said:


> It's better to start with a lot of detail in the samples and then be able to have the software cut it down to what you need...since it's impossible to go the other way.


But then will the 'unnecessary' samples unload and free the RAM, something like the purge feature in Kontakt?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 7, 2009)

Eric, great to hear both about the Omnisphere integration and the lite patches.

I think what concerns me most, however, is the idle RAM state of Omnisphere (and, I understand, Trilian... not sure about Stylus RMX). Typically it uses 400-500mb before anything is loaded at all! In practice, this has prevented me using Omnisphere on many projects where I'd naturally turn to it first, and it is the issue that is holding me back from Trilian.

I guess many of us can't understand why the hit is so huge before it has done anything. Is it something that Spectrasonics will address in future? Both NI and EWQL have made great strides in the past 12 months in making their engines more efficient. Thanks for your input as ever...


----------



## spectrum (Nov 7, 2009)

mf @ Sat Nov 07 said:


> spectrum @ Sat Nov 07 said:
> 
> 
> > It's better to start with a lot of detail in the samples and then be able to have the software cut it down to what you need...since it's impossible to go the other way.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## spectrum (Nov 8, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Nov 07 said:


> Eric, great to hear both about the Omnisphere integration and the lite patches.


It's better than lite patches, it's a software feature that thins the sample loading on the fly, so it's much more versatile than adding "lite patches" to the library.



> I think what concerns me most, however, is the idle RAM state of Omnisphere (and, I understand, Trilian... not sure about Stylus RMX). Typically it uses 400-500mb before anything is lòVù   ¶ ‰Vù   ¶ ŠVù   ¶ ‹Vù   ¶ ŒVù   ¶ Vù   ¶ ŽVù   ¶ Vù   ¶ Vù   ¶ ‘Vù   ¶ ’Vù   ¶ “Vù   ¶ ”Vù   ¶ •Vù   ¶ –Vù   ¶ —Vù   ¶ ˜Vù   ¶ ™Vù   ¶ šVù   ¶ ›Vù   ¶ œVù   ¶ Vù   ¶ žVù   ¶ ŸVù   ¶  Vù   ¶ ¡Vù   ¶ ¢Vù   ¶ £Vù   ¶ ¤Vù   ¶ ¥Vù   ¶ ¦Vù   ¶ §Vù   ¶ ¨Vù   ¶ ©Vú   ¶ ªVú   ¶ «Vú   ¶ ¬Vú   ¶ ­Vú   ¶ ®Vú   ¶ ¯Vú   ¶ °Vú   ¶ ±Vú   ¶ ²Vú   ¶ ³Vú   ¶ ´Vú   ¶ µVú   ¶ ¶Vú   ¶ ·Vú   ¶ ¸Vú   ¶ ¹Vú   ¶ ºVú   ¶ »Vú   ¶ ¼Vú   ¶ ½Vû   ¶ ¾Vû   ¶ ¿Vû   ¶ ÀVû   ¶ ÁVû   ¶ ÂVû   ¶ ÃVû   ¶ ÄVû   ¶ ÅVû   ¶ ÆVû   ¶ ÇVû   ¶ ÈVû   ¶ ÉVû   ¶ ÊVû   ¶ ËVû   ¶ ÌVû   ¶ ÍVû   ¶ ÎVû   ¶ ÏVû   ¶ ÐVû   ¶ ÑVû   ¶ ÒVû   ¶ ÓVû   ¶ ÔVû   ¶ ÕVû   ¶ ÖVû   ¶ ×Vû   ¶ ØVû   ¶ ÙVû   ¶ ÚVû   ¶ ÛVû   ¶ ÜVû   ¶ ÝVû   ¶ ÞVû   ¶ ßVû   ¶ àVû   ¶ áVû   ¶ âVû   ¶ ãVû   ¶ äVû   ¶ åVû   ¶ æVû   ¶ çVû   ¶ èVû   ¶ éVû   ¶ êVû   ¶ ëVû   ¶ ìVû   ¶ íVû   ¶ îVû   ¶ ïVû   ¶ ðVû   ¶ ñVû   ¶ òVû   ¶ óVû   ¶ ôVû   ¶ õVû   ¶ öVû   ¶ ÷Vû   ¶ ø              òVû   ¶ úVû   ¶ ûVü   ¶ üVü   ¶ ýVü   ¶ þVü   ¶ ÿVü   ¶ Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶	Vü   ¶
> Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶ Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶Vü   ¶ Vü   ¶!Vü   ¶"Vü   ¶#Vü   ¶$Vü   ¶%Vü   ¶&Vü   ¶'Vü   ¶(Vü   ¶)Vü   ¶*Vü   ¶+Vü   ¶,Vü   ¶-Vü   ¶.Vü   ¶/Vü   ¶0Vü   ¶1Vü   ¶2Vü   ¶3Vü   ¶4Vü   ¶5Vü   ¶6Vü   ¶7Vü   ¶8Vü   ¶9Vü   ¶:Vü   ¶;Vü   ¶<Vü   ¶=Vü   ¶>Vü   ¶?Vü   ¶@Vü   ¶AVü   ¶BVü   ¶CVü   ¶DVü   ¶EVü   ¶FVü   ¶GVü   ¶HVü   ¶IVü   ¶JVü   ¶KVü   ¶LVü   ¶MVü   ¶NVü   ¶OVü   ¶PVü   ¶QVü   ¶RVü   ¶SVü   ¶TVü   ¶UVü   ¶VVü   ¶WVü   ¶XVü   ¶YVü   ¶ZVü   ¶[Vü   ¶\Vü   ¶]Vü   ¶^Vü   ¶_Vü   ¶`Vü   ¶aVü   ¶bVü   ¶cVü   ¶dVü   ¶eVü   ¶fVü   ¶gVü   ¶hVü   ¶i              òVü   ¶kVü   ¶lVü   ¶mVü   ¶nVü   ¶oVü   ¶pVü   ¶qVü   ¶rVü   ¶sVü   ¶tVü   ¶uVü   ¶vVü   ¶wVü   ¶xVü   ¶yVü   ¶zVü   ¶{Vü   ¶|Vü   ¶}Vü   ¶~Vü


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Nov 8, 2009)

i am using VE-Pro in a 32 bit environment and it gives me 4 GB of additional RAM to work with. Thats a total of about 7 GB and i am one happy camper!
And the best thing is that it works totally transparent. The only thing i have to remember is to start the VE-Pro server before i launch Logic. All the loaded plugins and settings are stored with my Logic song. Its really like all those plugins were living inside Logic. The only limitations right now is the fact that the number of available MIDIchannels is limited in VE-Pro.
But thats not a big deal for me. I am using it to run one Trillian and a couple of Omnispheres.
Works like a charme and gives Logic a lot of breathing space for other things.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you, Hans. Could this work with XP 32 bit though? I thought 4GB really was the physical limit? That said if a project gets over 2gb at the moment I break out in the shakes...


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Nov 8, 2009)

I doubt that it will work in XP because if i understand correctly in XP 3 GB is the max you can use for all running apps at any given moment. In OSX each app can have up to 4 GB even if the apps are 32 bit. Thats one of the adantages of having that pseudo 64 bit environment that OSX provides.
Better switch to a 64 bit version of windows to overcome that limit


----------



## Polarity (Nov 8, 2009)

spectrum @ Sat 07 Nov said:


> The new library of hundreds of NEW Trilian synth bass patches that will be available this coming week.
> 
> It's the recreated Trilogy Synth patches that will be available next month.
> 
> The new ones are quite groovy.



Nice to read this, Eric!
I bought Trillian just yesterday.
I had no troubles at all with new account, reregistering my Stylus RMX, authorizing and updating the new Trillian.
Just played with it a bit.. sounds very good, and the new mix options seems great, easy use.
As in the demovideos some synth basses sound awesome for me, just inspiring for new tracks.
I'm happy to wait not so long for the new synth sounds (and the old trilogy ones too)!
Thankyou all at Spectrasonics for your work!

All the best 
Andrea


----------



## dadek (Nov 8, 2009)

Besides the synth patches and Omnisphere integration, I hoping this will be the 64-bit upgrade for those two.


----------



## Udo (Nov 8, 2009)

[quote:102bf9a50a="spectrum @ Sun Nov 08, 2009 6:18 pm"]
As far as the overall footprint of our instruments being higher, keep in mind that the interfaces of our insòW9   ¶ „W9   ¶ …W9   ¶ †W9   ¶ ‡W9   ¶ ˆW9   ¶ ‰W9   ¶ ŠW9   ¶ ‹W9   ¶ ŒW9   ¶ W9   ¶ ŽW9   ¶ W9   ¶ W9   ¶ ‘W9   ¶ ’W9   ¶ “W9   ¶ ”W9   ¶ •W9   ¶ –W9   ¶ —W9   ¶ ˜W9   ¶ ™W9   ¶ šW9   ¶ ›W9   ¶ œW9   ¶ W9   ¶ žW9   ¶ ŸW9   ¶  W9   ¶ ¡W9   ¶ ¢W9   ¶ £W9   ¶ ¤W9   ¶ ¥W9   ¶ ¦W9   ¶ §W9   ¶ ¨W9   ¶ ©W9   ¶ ªW9   ¶ «W9   ¶ ¬W9   ¶ ­W9   ¶ ®W9   ¶ ¯W9   ¶ °W9   ¶ ±W9   ¶ ²W9   ¶ ³W9   ¶ ´W9   ¶ µW9   ¶ ¶W9   ¶ ·W9   ¶ ¸W9   ¶ ¹W9   ¶ ºW9   ¶ »W9   ¶ ¼W9   ¶ ½W9   ¶ ¾W9   ¶ ¿W9   ¶ ÀW9   ¶ ÁW9   ¶ ÂW9   ¶ ÃW9   ¶ ÄW9   ¶ ÅW9   ¶ ÆW9   ¶ ÇW9   ¶ ÈW9   ¶ ÉW9   ¶ ÊW9   ¶ ËW9   ¶ ÌW9   ¶ ÍW9   ¶ ÎW9   ¶ ÏW9   ¶ ÐW9   ¶ ÑW9   ¶ ÒW9   ¶ ÓW9   ¶ ÔW9   ¶ ÕW:   ¶ ÖW:   ¶ ×W:   ¶ ØW:   ¶ ÙW:   ¶ ÚW:   ¶ ÛW:   ¶ ÜW:   ¶ ÝW:   ¶ ÞW:   ¶ ßW:   ¶ àW:   ¶ áW:   ¶ âW:   ¶ ãW:   ¶ äW:   ¶ åW:   ¶ æW:   ¶ çW:   ¶ èW:   ¶ éW:   ¶ êW:   ¶ ëW:   ¶ ìW:   ¶ íW:   ¶ îW:   ¶ ïW:   ¶ ðW:   ¶ ñW:   ¶ òW:   ¶ ó              òW:   ¶ õW:   ¶ öW:   ¶ ÷W:   ¶ øW:   ¶ ùW:


----------



## spectrum (Nov 8, 2009)

dadek @ Sun Nov 08 said:


> Besides the synth patches and Omnisphere integration, I hoping this will be the 64-bit upgrade for those two.


Trilian is already 64 bit native on Windows.

Omnisphere 64 bit native for Windows will likely be released Monday.


----------



## spectrum (Nov 8, 2009)

Udo @ Sun Nov 08 said:


> spectrum @ Sun Nov 08 said:
> 
> 
> > As far as the overall footprint of our instruments being higher, keep in mind that the interfaces of our instruments use far more graphics and have many more pages and backgrounds to load than many other plug-ins do.
> ...


Our graphics go way beyond "cosmetics". 

Redesigning all of our entire interfaces around a more limited Vector graphics approach is a giant change. One that would take far longer than it will take for the the hosts to make the transition to 64-bit native.

Sonar and Cubase are already there on Windows, with lots more coming too on both platforms.



spectrum @ Sun Nov 08 said:


> There's a trade-off between development speed/ease of maintenance and efficient use of runtime resources. The latter has often low priority.


Sure...but keep in mind that it's the hosts that are the ones running behind in supporting the existing 64-bit operating systems now.


----------



## Hans Scheffler (Nov 9, 2009)

This is a big transition phase between 32 and 64 and i am happy trhat Spectrasonics keeps pushing the envelopes. After all if everybody would try to stay within the old limits there would be no progress. There are several ways to overcome the current limitations. For PC users theres Windows 7 and Vista and a couple of 64 bit hosts and for OSX users there is VSL Pro.


----------



## Udo (Nov 9, 2009)

Eric, Hans, although less critical, efficient memory use remains an issue on 64 bit systems. Unnecessarily large software footprints are unacceptable.

With the increase in memory size will come the tendency by developers to ignore efficient memory use for the sake of expediency. There's ample evidence of that in computing history. That's why I made the 'bloatware days are here again' remark earlier :wink: (bloatware = unnecessarily large, space wasting software).

You'll be amazed how soon that larger memory will start to look small :!: 

Anyway, I'll take this to the 'What RAM hit are you taking .....' thread now  

Udo


----------



## spectrum (Nov 9, 2009)

spectrum @ Sun Nov 08 said:


> dadek @ Sun Nov 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Besides the synth patches and Omnisphere integration, I hoping this will be the 64-bit upgrade for those two.
> ...


And...here you go:

http://tinyurl.com/y9muxtp


----------



## madbulk (Nov 9, 2009)

And I waltzed over here thinking, "nobody is awake to scoop me on 64-bit omnisphere." But alas.


----------



## spectrum (Nov 16, 2009)

Trilian 1.0.3 Patch Library update is now available as a free update to registered users: http://tinyurl.com/ylsq2m8

Over 500 new Synth Patches included! (including some very cool cinematic stuff you guys will dig)

Enjoy! 

spectrum


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 16, 2009)

I may be wrong, but it looks like Eric's links have been hijacked.
Careful, you may be redirected to a messed up site...
(sorry if I'm wrong)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 16, 2009)

looks good here


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep, all's good here too.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, better safe than sorry.
For some reason, my firewall warns me of a spy site and I didn't recognize Spectrasonic's URL...


----------



## Midihead (Nov 25, 2009)

In case anyone is interested, here is a quick, 5 minute tutorial I did on creating an "electro" style bass in Trilian:

http://www.vimeo.com/7807759

Best,


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 25, 2009)

Very cool, well done Mike! =o


----------



## Midihead (Nov 25, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Nov 25 said:


> Very cool, well done Mike! =o



Thank you Ned! Happy Thanksgiving!

Best,


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm Canadian. We had Thanksgiving last month!


----------



## Midihead (Nov 25, 2009)

Ah yes,

Silly me (I see that from your profile now). Well I'll wish it to you again for ours 

Best,


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 25, 2009)

Of course, I do wish *you* a GREAT Thanksgiving! 8)


----------

